# Olive Shortbread



## jestream314 (Oct 8, 2005)

My wife and I were at a wedding and had the best Olive Shortbraed topped with Pesto and Goat cheese. We are having a difficult time finding a recipe for Olive Shortbread. Anyone have a recipe?


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

a savoury biscotti recipe
or a savoury shortbread recipe and adapt.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've not seen any recipes for olive shortbread.....I would make sure your olives are not juicy.


----------



## suchef (Oct 13, 2005)

Martha Stewart in her HD's Handbook has a great olive, orange zest and pistachio biscotti that I have used for years. Check it out. I use crushed black pepper and up the amt for more of a bite. These would make a good substitute for the shortbread.


----------

